

Client side javascript fast compression library using LZJB algorithm. - bear330
http://code.google.com/p/jslzjb/

======
danfitch
Interesting but I have yet to think of a way that I could use this.

------
convel
already working on php implementation <http://pastebin.com/9Gn8XwQD> to use it
on one project

------
dageroth
at what sizes is it getting sensible to compress an answer to the server on
the client? Could one use that for file uploads?

~~~
warfangle
Would be useful for things like local storage, which are size-limited.

------
ergo98
This, coupled with the FileAPI, could be used for upload compression.

Am I incorrect in thinking that currently, outside of a Flash uploader, there
is no way to compress uploads? That even if the server accepts gzip there is
no compression of files sent up?

